# router duplicator plans



## Moptop (Sep 3, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get a free set of plans to make a simple router-duplicator or even something I can use a Dremel tool in? I can find all kinds of web site that want to sell a set of plans but I'm just too cheap I guess. I would even be happy with a nice set of pictures that would get me started in the right direction to designing my own unit.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dominick, perhaps the best known unit was sold by Sears. I'm sure BJ (BobJ3) would be happy to show you how he adapted his for use with trim routers. Trim routers are a better choice since they have much more power than a Dremel.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dominick

I have one like the one below 
Sears Craftsman Router Recreator
The one below is sold but you can find them on ebay and for the right price...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250114725671

NOTE**** if you find one on eBay you must take care many are used and have rust all over them...that can make it a boat anchor.... you can and will find some just like new but they go for about 150.oo bucks or so, some come with a 1/2HP Craftsman router but you can drop that router in the trash can..not a good router for the Sears Router Recreator...

You can build one but your best off to find one on eBay 
In that way you have just about all you need ,the Dremel tool is not the right tool for it,,, you will need to take my word for that, they are just to light of a machine, I use a Rotor-Zip tool in the one have because it will take on the 1/4" bits and the 1/8" bits, if you click on the Gallery item on the left you will see the one I have and some snapshots of the manual that comes with them..

If I can help you Pls.just ask ,, 

below you will see just two snapshots of it.

Bj 




Dominick Giarraputo said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a free set of plans to make a simple router-duplicator or even something I can use a Dremel tool in? I can find all kinds of web site that want to sell a set of plans but I'm just too cheap I guess. I would even be happy with a nice set of pictures that would get me started in the right direction to designing my own unit.
> 
> Appreciate the help!


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

just what does a duplicator exactly do? i first thought you would make something with a router and that was connected to a duplicator which makes the same thing as the router being used to the side of the duplicator.
jeff


----------



## Moptop (Sep 3, 2005)

Mike, BJ, thanks for the replies. I agree with you Mike on using a trim router or a roto tool. I just want to make custom pistol grips so that's why I thought a dremel might work better....and since I already have one. BJ , okay now you have my curiosity up, how does it move forward & backward? Does the router move ore the table? I have no problem in building one. That is as much fun to me as using it after it's built.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dominick

1st.let me say it's a great tool... 

The router moves , you fastner down what you want to copy on the left side and then the move the router around in the X-Y-Z, the machine has a pin on the left side, that will copy what ever you have under it...and move the router around in the X-Y -Z , it will do what ever you have with the right bit , it will also do 3D items...once the items are mounted in the frame....

It will do your "pistol grips" easy 

If you want more info just ask a I will did up the snapshots of the manual, I would post the manual but it's 7mb of info,, but you may find a copy of it on the net like I did...

Tell you what send me a P.M. of your email address and I will send you a copy of the manual...then you will have some hard copies to look at..
but make sure your IP (pop 3 mail server) will let you get a 7mb file in your email 1st...

Bj 






Dominick Giarraputo said:


> Mike, BJ, thanks for the replies. I agree with you Mike on using a trim router or a roto tool. I just want to make custom pistol grips so that's why I thought a dremel might work better....and since I already have one. BJ , okay now you have my curiosity up, how does it move forward & backward? Does the router move ore the table? I have no problem in building one. That is as much fun to me as using it after it's built.


----------

